# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Πλυντήριο ρούχων άνω φόρτωσης (πρόβλημα με την αποσυναρμολόγηση)

## haris_216

Έχουμε από το 2004 ένα Brandt άνω φόρτωσης χωρίς κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα μέχρι σήμερα.
Ξαφνικά έβγαλε τον κωδικό d07 και δεν δουλεύει.
Ο κωδικός αυτός παραπέμπει σε "πορτάκι μη ασφαλισμένο".
Επειδή όμως η πόρτα κλείνει κανονικά και κάνει και τα σχετικά "κλικ" υποθέτω ότι θα υπάρχει μάλλον θέμα είτε με την σχετική καλωδίωση ή με το ηλεκτρικό σκέλος του κλείστρου.
Έβγαλα τα πλαϊνά πάνελ μήπως μου δώσει χώρο να το ψάξω αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο μηχανισμό ασφάλισης.
Παραπέρα δεν βρήκα τρόπο να προχωρήσω πέρα από το ξεβίδωμα των κάτω βιδών του μπροστινού πάνελ.
Έχει μήπως κάποιος κάποια ιδέα του πως να προχωρήσω το ξήλωμα;

(Κάποια στιγμή που κουνούσα τα καλώδια με την άκρη των δακτύλων μου κοντά στο κλείστρο έδειξε να είναι οκ. Ξεκίνησα το δέσιμο και φυσικά, όταν το τέλειωσα, δεν λειτουργούσε πάλι!!! Βέβαια αυτό συνηγορεί με τη σκέψη μου να "φτάσω" στο μηχανισμό ασφάλισης. Αλλά πως; )

----------


## stauros772000

προσφατα και σε ενα δικο μου πλυντηριο,κανονικης φορτωσης,ειχα θεμα στην ασφαλεια της πορτας.με λιγο ζορισμα απομακρυνα τον καδο και εκανα προσβαση,με το ζορι ειναι η αληθεια,στο ασφαλιστρο της πορτας.ειχε καρβουνιασει η επαφη και την εβγαλα και την καθαρισα.δεν πιστευω να θελει λυσιμο του πλυντηριου για να το διορθωσεις.ειναι μεσα στην συντηρηση του εκαστοτε πλυντηριου η αλλαγη αυτης της επαφης.......σαν ανω φορτωσης,επρεπε να ειναι πιο ευκολο............η επαφη λογικα πρεπει να ειναι στην  πανω πλευρα του πλυντηριου

----------


## haris_216

Κι εγώ φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήταν απλό αλλά δεν είναι.
Έχοντας βγάλει τα πλαϊνά το βλέπω αλλά...μόνο οπτική επαφή έχω.
Αν μπρούσα να βγάλω και το μπροστινό πιστεύω ότι θα ήμουν οκ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το έχω καταφέρει, παρά μόνο τις κάτω βίδες.
Δεν θέλω και να ζορίσω το μπροστινό πάνελ χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί είναι αρκετά εύκολο να στραβώσει.
Και αν και στο αρχικό ποστ είπα "έχουμε ένα brandt" δεν είναι και ακριβώς δικό μου αλλά της αδελφής μου.

----------


## alexandra 1

καλησπερα, εχω και εγω ενα brandt 1277 ανω φορτωσης και μου εβγαζε την ενδειξη d07, προσφατα φωναξα τεχνικο πιστευοντας οτι ειναι προβλημα με την πορτα για να αλλαξει τον διακοπτη, τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στα καρβουνακια στο μοτερ και χρειαστηκε να τα αλλαξει, επειδη ημουν μπροστα οταν το ελεισε ο τεχνικος οφειλω να ενημερωσω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να το αλλαξει καποιος μονος του

----------

lazarefa (04-06-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν μπρούσα να βγάλω και το μπροστινό πιστεύω ότι θα ήμουν οκ αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το έχω καταφέρει, παρά μόνο τις κάτω βίδες.
> Δεν θέλω και να ζορίσω το μπροστινό πάνελ χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί είναι αρκετά εύκολο να στραβώσει


Δώσε μια φωτογραφία και θα του βγάλεις τον αδόξαστο . για το μπροστινό πάνελ αν έβγαλες τις 2 κάτω βίδες μένει να το σηκώσεις προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω για να ξεκουμπώσει. (δεν έχει άλλες βίδες και το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι στηρίζεται σε φιξ ποδαράκια σε γωνία (Γ) που αν το μετακινήσεις ξεκουμπώνουν και αυτά

----------


## haris_216

Τελικά με τα πολλά κάταφερα να αλλάξω αυτό τον ηλεκτρικό διακόπτη που ασφαλίζει το πορτάκι.
Τζίφος. Το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε.
Αναγκαστήκαμε  και φωνάξαμε το service και μας είπε ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στις ψύκτρες  του μοτέρ (μάλλον εννοεί τα καρβουνάκια φαντάζομαι, αφού δεν ήμουν  μπροστά), όπως ήδη είχε αναφέρει και η Αλεξάνδρα παραπάνω.
Τώρα το  γιατί ο κωδικός σφάλματος παραπέμπει ξεκάθαρα (δεν λέει "ή αυτό ή το  άλλο" αλλά ξεκάθαρα αυτό) στο πορτάκι και τελικά καταλήγει να είναι  μοτέρ, ένας θεός (και η brandt) το γνωρίζουν.
Κάποιος κακοπρόαιρετος  θα σκεφτόταν συνομωτικά ότι έτσι (με λάθος μήνυμα) σιγουρεύεις ότι θα σε  χρειαστεί ο πελάτης αφού δεν θα μπορέσει να το επισκευάσει άλλος.

Πέτρο,  δεν ξέρω αν είδα λάθος αλλά όπως το κοιτούσα από τα πλάγια μου φαινόταν  σα να είχε και επάνω βίδες στο μπροστινό πάνελ. Βέβαια, όπως είπα, δεν  το έβγαλα τελικά.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες και το ενδιαφέρον σας.

Ενημερωτικά  για το τελικό κόστος, ήταν στα 90 ευρώ (86 για την ακρίβεια) στο οποίο  συμπεριλαμβανόταν και ένα υγρό κατά των αλάτων που άφησε.
Βέβαια σε αυτά πρέπει να προσθέσω και τα 33 ευρώ του διακόπτη της πόρτας τον οποίο πήραμε και ο οποίος τελικά δεν είχε πρόβλημα και άρα μας στοίχισε τελικά ένα 120άρι

----------

lazarefa (04-06-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ερώτηση προς τον φίλο Σταύρο του μηνύματος #2 (όπου λέει ότι έχει αλλάξει τον διακόπτη πόρτας ) . θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν στην περίπτωση του έβγαλε error code σφάλματος.

----------


## stauros772000

πετρο,ο δικο μου πλεντυριο ειναι παλαιοτερο μεν με λεντακια δε,αλλα δεν προσεξα και αν αναβοσβυνε κανενα....ακολουθησα την κλασικη πορεια......δεν περνουσε ρευμα στον εγκεφαλο,αρα κατι το εκοβε.....τρεις ειναι οι διακοπες που μπορουν να γινουν περιφεριακα,στην πορτα,στο φλοτερ και στην εισοδο του νερου.μετρησα ενα ενα τα σημεια ,και βρηκα την βλαβη......

οσον αφορα την θεψρια του χαρη,περι συνωμοσιας
"Κάποιος κακοπρόαιρετος θα σκεφτόταν συνομωτικά ότι έτσι (με λάθος μήνυμα) σιγουρεύεις ότι θα σε χρειαστεί ο πελάτης αφού δεν θα μπορέσει να το επισκευάσει άλλος."
να ενημερωσω οτι ισχυει σε πολλες εταιριες......στην ταμειακη μου,ο εισαγωγεας αλλαξε τον τροπο αλλαγης ΦΠΑ και δεν ενημερωσε το βλιβλιο,με συνεπεια να πρεπει να τα χωνω στον εδω αντιπροσωπο.....με ενα ξεχεσιμο  δια τηλεφωνου,εμαθα την νεα διαδικασια και γλυτωσα γαμησιατικα......

----------


## yannis1209

> καλησπερα, εχω και εγω ενα brandt 1277 ανω φορτωσης και μου εβγαζε την ενδειξη d07, προσφατα φωναξα τεχνικο πιστευοντας οτι ειναι προβλημα με την πορτα για να αλλαξει τον διακοπτη, τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στα καρβουνακια στο μοτερ και χρειαστηκε να τα αλλαξει, επειδη ημουν μπροστα οταν το ελεισε ο τεχνικος οφειλω να ενημερωσω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να το αλλαξει καποιος μονος του


Ακριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη και σε εμένα.

----------


## SDrikos

Καλησπέρα. Έχω εδώ και 5 χρόνια ένα πλυντήριο Brandt Octo8412g. Ξαφνικά μου δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα D07. Πήρα και άλλαξα μόνος μου τον διακόπτη της πόρτας αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό τελικά. Φώναξα τεχνικό, τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν τα καρβουνάκια και τα άλλαξε. Μου πήρε 70€ (χωρίς απόδειξη). Ενώ εγώ είχα βρει τα καρβουνάκια στα 14€ (Κομίνης & εaparts), αυτός μου είπε ότι αυτά δεν είναι αυθεντικά, και τα μόνα αυθεντικά είναι αυτά από την Sevice One και κοστίζουν 32€. Τα καρβουνάκια τα άλλαξε έχοντας αφαιρέσει το ένα πλαινό κάλυμα (χωρίς να αφαιρέσει το μοτέρ)και έκανε περίπου 10-15 λεπτά, οπότε για κάποιον που πιάνουν τα χέρια του, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα είναι και κάτι το φοβερό.

----------

